# Plant Pruning



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Do I just cut off pieces from the stem if they growing too big? I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, for stem plants, you can cut them pretty much anywhere. What I like to do is cut at points where a new "node" is branching out, and then replant the new tops while removing the bottoms. The bottoms should be removed and thrown out periodically, because they will eventually get straggly.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if you replant a cutting in the manner darkblade said, remove one or two leaves on the bottom of the stem and replant it there. the node will grow roots, shoots or leaves.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

i finally did mine cut off like a big hand full from the tank. but it is really hard cutting in the back of the tank behind the driftwood. i think i used too much driftwood.


----------

